# GNIIT (NIIT) recognisation as valid qualification for ACS



## supernova (Jun 3, 2010)

Can course from NIIT be recognised as valid computer qualification and doesn't require to go via RPL path.. please advise
regards


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

supernova said:


> Can course from NIIT be recognised as valid computer qualification and doesn't require to go via RPL path.. please advise
> regards


I am also a GNIIT certificate holder and its a valid computer qualification, no need for the RPL path. So go ahead with the ACS & good luck :


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I would say don't take chance for just $50.
I would suggest to take RPL path as NIIT etc, are not formal (govt recognized) education.


----------



## supernova (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Satpal, Can i ask if this is the only qualifications you have showed for ACS assessment. Is it possible to chat with you in private? i can forward you my form and if you can review it that will be great.

Thanks Mr. India, i found RPL is quite tedious with filling up document and project reports etc . I am into testing and not sure how much information I can add as per RPL procedure. If NIIT - GNIIT course is recognised for ACS it will be great for me.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

supernova said:


> Thanks Satpal, Can i ask if this is the only qualifications you have showed for ACS assessment. Is it possible to chat with you in private? i can forward you my form and if you can review it that will be great.
> 
> Thanks Mr. India, i found RPL is quite tedious with filling up document and project reports etc . I am into testing and not sure how much information I can add as per RPL procedure. If NIIT - GNIIT course is recognised for ACS it will be great for me.


I showed my 12th Class marksheet & certificate, my B.Com degree & my GNIIT certificate + all semester transcripts for my Computer qualification.

Do u use gmail, hotmail or yahoo for chat? just PM me your ID


----------



## filn (Aug 3, 2010)

*Query*

Hi Satpal, how can i get in touch with you.
have done my bsc and then GNIIT, but my agent is asking me to go for RPL
whereas i have 5 years IT experience also.

Your help would be greatful,

Thanks.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,


May I know what is RPL? What is the purpose of this?


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



mr.india said:


> I would say don't take chance for just $50.
> I would suggest to take RPL path as NIIT etc, are not formal (govt recognized) education.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

RPL stands for Regognisation prior Learning.
It was for Group B candidates of ACS earlier, it is ment for those applicants who do not have any ICT major degree(of 4 years) but have experience in IT industry of more than or equal to 6 years.




navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> 
> May I know what is RPL? What is the purpose of this?
> ...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

filn said:


> Hi Satpal, how can i get in touch with you.
> have done my bsc and then GNIIT, but my agent is asking me to go for RPL
> whereas i have 5 years IT experience also.
> 
> ...


Hi Filn,

I didnt go for the RPL though but I guess your agent wants you to be on the safer side so thats why he has asked you to go for the RPL. I guess RPL is a bit lengthy procedure.

Regards
Satpal


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*Hi i need your advice*

Hi guys,

I am also in OZ studying Management and want to apply for IT degree (MIT or MIS) but i am having NIIT 1 year diploma and 1 year PG diploma IT of IIS Xansa Websity.

Can these two different diploma of IT can be recognized here in OZ for atleast to get credit forward for my studies??? Should i attach with my uni admission application or need to be assess with ACS first??? 

I don't have any exp in IT field, i am choosing this field because IT in SOL list and can remain in future....so that i can apply for PR...

Please Guide friends....

Mohit


----------



## hazelm (Dec 13, 2010)

satpal123 said:


> I am also a GNIIT certificate holder and its a valid computer qualification, no need for the RPL path. So go ahead with the ACS & good luck :


Hi Satpal,
Will need your inputs with regards to the GNIIT certification and ACS assessment . Please let me know how can I get in touch with you.
Thanks and Regards, Hazel.


----------



## hazelm (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Satpal, 
I would like to get in touch with you with reference to this text. I am a Bcom with GNIIT, with about 4.5 years of IT Business Analyst experience, and a total work experience of 9 years, currently residing in India. I had visited an immigration agent who told me that I was eligible for Australian immigration based on my experience even if I did not get the ACS assessment done. I want to consider options myself without the assistance of an agent, as the cost is more that double of the total immigration. 
Please let me know your contact details, or I can share my email with you.

Thanks & Regards, Hazel.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

hazelm said:


> Mr. Satpal,
> I would like to get in touch with you with reference to this text. I am a Bcom with GNIIT, with about 4.5 years of IT Business Analyst experience, and a total work experience of 9 years, currently residing in India. I had visited an immigration agent who told me that I was eligible for Australian immigration based on my experience even if I did not get the ACS assessment done. I want to consider options myself without the assistance of an agent, as the cost is more that double of the total immigration.
> Please let me know your contact details, or I can share my email with you.
> 
> Thanks & Regards, Hazel.


Hi there,

I guess you need more posts to unlock your PM. I cant post my email in public.

Regards
Satpal


----------



## hazelm (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi,
Can you send me an email at miranda.hazel at mail from google pls. that is gmail.


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there,

Please could you let me know if any one has had a similar experience. I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have a GNIIT certificate (3 years diploma) from NIIT and Bachelors degree in Economics (3 years) from University of Madras. I am working as an Implementation Project Manager for an IT company in Dubai and have more than 7 years work experience. If I apply with Australian Computer Society (ACS) for having my education evaluated, will I pass? Can I file my case without an RPL? Your response will help me move foward.

Thanks in advance. Best Regards - Adrian


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please could you let me know if any one has had a similar experience. I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have a GNIIT certificate (3 years diploma) from NIIT and Bachelors degree in Economics (3 years) from University of Madras. I am working as an Implementation Project Manager for an IT company in Dubai and have more than 7 years work experience. If I apply with Australian Computer Society (ACS) for having my education evaluated, will I pass? Can I file my case without an RPL? Your response will help me move foward.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Best Regards - Adrian


Hi Adrian,

Yes you can file your case for ACS without an RPL. I did mine without RPL also.

Best of luck.

Regards
Satpal


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

satpal123 said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Yes you can file your case for ACS without an RPL. I did mine without RPL also.
> 
> ...


Hi Satpal,

Thank you for your feedback. Much appreciated! Just wanted to clarify one more question. Regarding the true copy attestation of certificates, did you do it in your home country or do it in Bahrain. My case is similar to yours as I am based in Dubai. If you have any other tips that will be helpful.

Best Regards - Adrian


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Hi Satpal,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback. Much appreciated! Just wanted to clarify one more question. Regarding the true copy attestation of certificates, did you do it in your home country or do it in Bahrain. My case is similar to yours as I am based in Dubai. If you have any other tips that will be helpful.
> 
> Best Regards - Adrian


Hi Adrian,

i got all my certificates attested by an solicitor who was from uk in Bahrain so it was all good. Just find out a good solicitor in Dubai and you will be sorted out.

One more thing, if you dont have a detailed work experience certificate, then you can make a affidavit on a stamp paper stating the reason & more details on what work you did. I can send you the sample to your email if you want to.

Regards
Satpal


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thanks for the Note*



satpal123 said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> i got all my certificates attested by an solicitor who was from uk in Bahrain so it was all good. Just find out a good solicitor in Dubai and you will be sorted out.
> 
> ...


Dear Satpal,

Thank you once again for your clarification. This is very useful and I will find a solicitor in UAE. The note on the detailed work exp. is very useful. I will be submitting my application to ACS without the RPL based on your advise.

Thank you once again.

Regards - Adrian


----------



## japsin (Apr 6, 2015)

*JP*



satpal123 said:


> I showed my 12th Class marksheet & certificate, my B.Com degree & my GNIIT certificate + all semester transcripts for my Computer qualification.
> 
> Do u use gmail, hotmail or yahoo for chat? just PM me your ID


Hi Sir..i have the same degree, NIIT course as you have. I was wondering what is a transcript? Can you share some information or a sample template?

Thanks,
Japsin Philip


----------



## Rajesh2506 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Satpal,

Does your view on this thread still holds good?


----------



## mohsin0621 (Feb 22, 2016)

satpal123 said:


> I showed my 12th Class marksheet & certificate, my B.Com degree & my GNIIT certificate + all semester transcripts for my Computer qualification.
> 
> Do u use gmail, hotmail or yahoo for chat? just PM me your ID


Hi Satpal,

I know its too long but can you tell me the transcripts you provided has subject details.

I have the subjects, but they are coded like "T1SMBET1C" instead of details.

Did you also provided syllabus or course contents?


----------



## Ganesha.aus (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi,

Esteemed and knowledgeable member would you please guide me with my ACS evaluation ?
I am targeting to score full 8 years exp would it be possible with below timelines.


Job Position No of years
++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Graduation B.com(P) | 1999 to 2002 ------------->3y
Co 1 Trainee | 1-Jul-04 to 30-Jun-06 -->2y
GNIIT | 12jun03 to 12-Jun-06 -----> 3y
Co1 Permanent | 1-Jul-06 to 5-Oct-07 ------> 1 Y 3m
co 2. Permanent | 9-Oct-07 to 24-May-18 --> 10y 7m
MCA (Dist. learning) | Jan-10


Total Experience  14 y
Experience excluding Training  12 Y

Case 1:-
If I submit only Grad degree  In case ACS does not consider my training experience, they will deduct 6 years of experience, I will get points for 6 y of experience only, and would not reach the required points tally. In case ACS considers trainee period for deducting years, then I will reach 8 years and that will work.

Question --> Does ACS considers training period while deducting suitability Experience??

Case 2:- If I submit my Grad + GNIIT --> GNIIT is considered as an advanced diploma, not sure how many years ACS will deduct, if they deduct less than 4 years, I will qualify.
Question  How many years of experience gets deducted if person holds non-ICT degree and 3 years advance diploma.

Case 3:- If I submit my grad + GNIIT + MCA -->
Does ACS Considers Distance Learning MCA ?
How many years of Experience would they deduct for suitability?
Would they deduct Experience only after completion of MCA?
What combination can get me 8+ years of experience accredited by ACS?

I know it a very legthy post hope you could shed some light from your exp....

Regards,
Avijeet


----------



## Ashish.antonio (Jul 22, 2018)

satpal123 said:


> I showed my 12th Class marksheet & certificate, my B.Com degree & my GNIIT certificate + all semester transcripts for my Computer qualification.
> 
> Do u use gmail, hotmail or yahoo for chat? just PM me your ID


HI Satpal,

I am also a BCOM grad with GNIIT certificate , can you share your email id. Id like to check if my experience is counted


----------

